# Flaxseed oil



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

A coworker who also has Graves gave me a bottle of this saying that it really helps with the disease symptoms, even the eye symptoms. I am reluctant to take it as I have read of negative side effects.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> A coworker who also has Graves gave me a bottle of this saying that it really helps with the disease symptoms, even the eye symptoms. I am reluctant to take it as I have read of negative side effects.
> 
> Any thoughts?


The only adverse effect that I am aware of is if you have a history of seizure activity, GLA, EFA are contraindicated as they have been known to trigger this. (Grand Mal, Petit Mal)

Other than that; there are great benefits. It is a great anti-inflammatory. At one time I was taking 7000 mgs. per day. Not all at once (3500 x 2 pd.)


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Nutritional Supplements - Omega-3 fatty acid and plant oil, such as borage and flaxseed oil, may help improve lipid and mucin layers of the tears. They may also render an anti-inflammatory effect. It may take several weeks to months to achieve an effect.

Antioxidants and essential nutrients - such as Vitamin, A, E, and C, and B6 may play a part in promoting normal ocular surface conditions, as well as lacrimal gland health.

Flaxseed oil is linseed oil. Linseed oil is use for oil paintings. Applied to the canvas before oils or after painting is done - it protects the oils therefore the painting for eons.
My sister applies it to her exterior wood siding of her home. It preserves the wood from drying out and the stain finish last longer. 
A friend to protect her cement drive applies it for protective coating.

I'd rather take Grape seed oil with the same benefits.

And stop smoking which is bad for TED, if you have the habit. Cigarette smoking plays an important role in the occurrence of the ophthalmopathy. It may occur in patients who never develop clinical hyperthyroidism

Some people develop TED when they take animal-based extracts such as Armour, because the immune system react to foreign proteins found in glandular extracts. Synthetic meds. doesn't cause this problem.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.

Since I do not believe in taking supplements or meds that "might or may" be effective (we ingest too much junk already), I am going to pass on taking the Flaxseed Oil.

Thanks again.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Grape seed oil is natural with the same effects as flaxseed oil.

I personally don't take it but I did by a bottle for baking ingredient, so it should be safe.

Life is full of toxics - more then we know.


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I took flaxseed oil when I was pregnant to help with my gallbladder attacks. It helped to make them more infrequent because if they kept happening the doctors would have had to take out my gallbladder while pregnant. Flaxseed oil helps keep the eyes from drying out too.


----------

